# help pls



## blownstang1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Helllo all 

I dont know if this is the right place for this ?

I,m new to this bbq stuff but just got a welder for xmass so im  building one so far i have the case built now im a little confused on what to use for a grill surface since i cant buy one at any local hardware stores i have to make it do to sizes . i was looking into just buying 1/4 inch steel and welding it  but i dont  know what kind of steel to use reg stainlles steel what kind of stainlles  ? And all that stuff because i will be cooking on it dont want anything on my food that should not  be there .Whats the grills made from hat come on a bbq lets say bought at canadian tire ?

Thanks Paul


----------



## bassman (Feb 11, 2009)

I can't help you with your build, but someone will be along shortly to help you out.  Stop over to roll call and introduce yourself.  We're a nosy bunch here and like to know where you're from, experience, equipment, etc.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 11, 2009)

I would make mine out of expanded metal, you can get stainless expanded metal but it is expensive. You can make a frame out of small angle iron and weld in the expanded metal for a cooking surface. This way you could also make 2 grates, 1 on each side for easier removal if you ever wanted to take them out.

Welcome to the SMF family, you are definitely in the right place, and for sure stop by roll call and introduce yourself.

Good Luck and Happy Smokin'


----------



## blownstang1 (Feb 11, 2009)

could i use regular steel thow like 1/4 inch round stuff or should i use ss and what kind of ss ? What are your regular bbq grills made from ?


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes you can use 1/4 inch round ( hot or cold roll ) althogh 3/8 or 1/2 might be better. And yes regular steel is fine. You can use stainless if you want, but it will cost you lots of $$$$ to do.

My regular BBQ grills that I make myself, are made from small angle ( what ever I have on hand ) and Expanded metal

This is expanded metal


----------



## blownstang1 (Feb 11, 2009)

o yah i could use just regular steel thats good you think 1/4 is not enough ?  how come and of i use ss what should i use 304 ? 
what do you mean by hot or cold whats the diference

Thanks for all the help guys ..


----------



## azrocker (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.horizonbbqsmokersstore.co...ill-for/Detail


----------



## jdt (Feb 11, 2009)

the only 3/4" stainless expanded I found was thinner (13 gauge vs 9 gauge) and a little over 5 times as much around here so I agree stainless can get costly quick.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 11, 2009)

This is a tuff question to answer because I have no idea how big your pit is gonna be. 1/4 inch may be fine if it is a small pit. I have my pit in my mind and 1/4 would be to small in mine. It would not hold the weight of the large amounts of meat I cook at one time....IMHO/ I would go with at least 3/8 that way if you ever wanted to do more than 1 brisket you wouldn't worry about if the 1/4 will hold the weight.

As far as the diff between hot and cold roll, not much difference really.

The cold roll will have a better finish on it so a bearing will run smooth on it and if you ask some people, they will tell you that the finish also make it stronger.....not enough to make a diff in my opinion.

Hot roll is just you basic round rod, nothing fancy.

Edit to add: I don't use stainless because I can't afford it, so I can't help on that one


----------



## blownstang1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry i should of mentioned it . Its 30x16 so i think maybe it would be ok in 1/4 but thats why im here asking the pros . The price of 1/4 reg steel to 1/4 is like double but i dont know what ss to use i guess 304 would be good but someone told me there is something in the ss thats no good to use  for cooking ? 


Thanks guys


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 11, 2009)

just for clarification is this what you are wanting to use


----------



## blownstang1 (Feb 11, 2009)

yes just round steel 

Sorry for being a pain


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 11, 2009)

You are not being a pain I promise, that is why we are here.

If you are cutting the 1/4 inch  16 inches long and you keep them fairly close together you will probably be fine.

I tend to suffer from a touch of OCD  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   so if I think 1/4 will work I usually go with 3/8 that way I never have any worries.

If I were you and you have options I would look into the expanded metal though, just so you know.

as far as stainless being harmful for cooking, I don't know. I do know several guys who make their cooking grates out of stainless, I just don't know which grade they use.


----------



## jdt (Feb 11, 2009)

with 1/4 rounds I would probably put a brace across the width, I would use 7/16 and span the 30 inches without a brace, the added bonus of the bigger rod is you can space them a little farther apart without it looking rickety.


----------



## blownstang1 (Feb 11, 2009)

yah someone told me it was harmful for cooking now i worried ? do you know were i can get this info ?


----------



## jdt (Feb 11, 2009)

I was going to tell you 304 is fine but 316 the marine grade corrosion resistent is better but I thought I would let you see it

http://www.brewingtechniques.com/lib....6/palmer.html


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 11, 2009)

Try this link, I just glanced over it, but I think what you are looking for is there.

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stainless_steel


----------



## blownstang1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow i cant thank you guys enough . You guys are awsome man ..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks so much Paul


----------



## rw willy (Feb 11, 2009)

Any stainless steel would be fine for grates.  If not, somebody better tell Weber there is a problem.
Personally I would do stainless rod 3/8".  Easier to clean, and better weight holding compared to 1/4".
That being said SS expanded is a great material to use also.  And much easier to work with when you get to weld a rod every inch, as opposed to tacking a sheet of expanded every 6-10 inches.
Good luck with the build, we need pics.


----------



## blownstang1 (Feb 12, 2009)

i tried posting some pics it was to big the file ?


Paul


----------



## jdt (Feb 12, 2009)

depending on how you got it saved you should be able to edit the picture, it will give you choices on size, the better softwares have a best for net option that is automatic, otherwise just make sure it shows the file size as less than the maximum allowed here. jpg has alot higher limit that the other formats, the file size allowed is listed on the popup for attachments, hope that helps, there is a test area if you want to play around but this was your thread so I'll toss a horizon rd special up just for kicks


----------



## amcjeeper (Feb 12, 2009)

Keep in mind that if you weld stainless steel with regular mild steel welding wire, it won't have the nickel in the wire and all the places you weld will still rust. They make stainless wire and rods, don't know what your using.  Regular expanded steel is fine, just season it and keep it sprayed with cooking spray when not in use.  Just don't want you to spend the extra time and money and then see rust spots anyway.


----------



## two-eyes-up (Feb 12, 2009)

SS is expensive but lv'e been told a good grade will last almost forever.I just ordered  a 17" by 24" on line.Cost--$115.00 for 5/16" solid ss. cooks great.


----------

